# We Want To Be An Outbacker Too!!



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I too have been lurking around this site for quite a while. There is so much good information here. Everyone is friendly and supportive.

We live in Northern California. My husband and I have two boys (16 & 13). We have been tent camping for about 12 years. Decided it was time to move up to a trailer, I want my own bathroom. Oh and can't forget our very sweet dog, Taz.

We are looking at buying a 21rs. Actually, I am agonizing over what dealer to buy from. I really hate the pushy salesmen we have run into in Sacramento. Would love to find a used one in our part of the country.

The Eubies can't wait to be Outbackers.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome "The Eubies" to the Outbackers family.
Hope you find the 21rs deal you are looking for.

Greg


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Eubie family!
Welcome to Outbackers.com!! Hope you find the right OB for you and your family! I guess you've started looking, already, and considered your family's needs. Good luck with your search!! Look under the "For Sale" section, here. You may find something suitable. Also, look on E-Bay and rvtraders.com.
Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Eubies!









Welcome to Outbackers!
I'm sure you will find your 21rs








Please keep us posted and don't hesitate to ask questions, that's what we're all here for








Good luck in your search,
Dawn


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all of your quick warm wishes.

Yes, we have been looking at many different brands with similar floor plans but we always come back to the Outback. We are keeping it small so we can park the trailer at our house.

Thanks again,


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

try this site http://www.rvtraderonline.com/adsearch/rvsearchprocess.html this is where we found our TT


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Eubies









I hope you have good luck finding 21rs.

Here are some sites to check http://www.craigslist.com
http://www.ebay.com
http://www.rvtrader.com
http://www.rvtraderonline.com


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome Eubies --- soon to be newbies!









You will love the Outback. I didn't find any one on the market that liked nearly as well, either.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!

We live in the Northern California area too (several Outbackers in our area, we live outside of Stockton), all are great folks and have a wealth of knowledge to draw from. As far as dealers, I suspect you're currently working with Happy Daze in Sacramento. There are a few other dealers to consider that are relatively close by; one in the Martinez area ( East Bay RV, drobe5150 can prove some info on that dealer), and recently Don's RV in Ceres (below Modesto) is also a Outback dealer. We purchased our unit in the San Jose area (Alpine RV).

Good luck with your search, send us an email if you have any questions.

All the best,
Bill & Carol


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Good luck on your search! It should be pretty easy to find a nice used 21RS, as it's a very popular model. Alpine down here in Morgan Hill usually has a couple of used Outbacks in stock.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Eubies to the Outback Family
The 21RS is a very nice model

Don


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the Welcome.

We will see you around the forum.

California Jim is killing me with his "more cow bell Jean" Too funny!

Beth


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

You may want to try East Bay RV in Concord. They have a good selection and are very nice.

Good Luck --- Happy Camping


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!









post often.

scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*TO OUTBACKERS.COM*


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Eubies








Glad you found the site! Best of luck on the purchase of your new Outback!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I could have wrote this post!I would only change the names.Everything else the same.
I found this site while researching the 21RS and hope to be able to convince my wife(the Drill sargeant)
to purchase one in time for the Zion rally.(just kidding with the Drill Sargeant remark-19 years together)
We have a 5 year old daughter that I would really like to take on a vacation to that part of the country.
You all seem like a very Family freindly crowd and hope to get the chance to meet a few of you in person.
I bet the kids all have a blast having so many to play with.
This site hooked me on the outback!I have seen the same floorplan by a few makers but the info i have read
here made up my mind.

Thank You,
Hope to join the club in the spring.
Untill Then-
Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The Eubies said:


> Thank You,
> Hope to join the club in the spring.
> Untill Then-
> Ed


Hi Ed. Don't look now -







- but you're already a member of the club! And now WE get to say WELCOME!!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

3ME said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I could have wrote this post!I would only change the names.Everything else the same.
> I found this site while researching the 21RS and hope to be able to convince my wife(the Drill sargeant)
> to purchase one in time for the Zion rally.(just kidding with the Drill Sargeant remark-19 years together)
> ...


A big welcome to you too Ed








Hope your search for the 21rs proves to be successful and we'll see you at Zion


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks again for all the Welcomes!!

Now I really can't wait to get a trailer!

Welcome  to Ed and family!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ed and family









A big Welcome to another California Outbacker to be! Glad you found us








Now get going on the search for your 21rs
See you in Zion!!








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!

I'd try to hold of the "buy it now" bug and see if something pops up this winter. I was able to find out 28RSS from a member of this board and I'm sure if you wait a bit, you'll find the Outback of your dreams come up for sale here.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

The Eubies said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I too have been lurking around this site for quite a while. There is so much good information here. Everyone is friendly and supportive.
> 
> ...


I found a used 21RS in your area (while looking for me), 2004 for $16,800(could probably talk down some).
It's in El Dorado hills (see sacramento craigslist) or call owner (joe 916-826-1196)
Good Luck,
Ed


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings Eubies, we just purchased our trailer not too long ago and are waiting to take posession this Saturday. We looked for about a year before making up our minds.

Out of curiousity, where 'bouts in Northern CA are you from. I lived in Manteca CA (between Modesto and Stockton) for a few years.

Good luck to you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to OUtbackers, The Eubies and 3ME!*








We are glad to have you both on board, and would love to see you both next year at Zion!

You have a fun adventure ahead of you. Please do not hesitate to let us know if there is any way we can help. Well, except for, you know, the payments! You're on your own with those!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3ME said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I too have been lurking around this site for quite a while. There is so much good information here. Everyone is friendly and supportive.
> 
> ...


I found a used 21RS in your area (while looking for me), 2004 for $16,800(could probably talk down some).
It's in El Dorado hills (see sacramento craigslist) or call owner (joe 916-826-1196)
Good Luck,
Ed
[/quote]
Way to go Ed!
Already a great help to his fellow Outbackers...That's the spirit








Now we just have to find one for you


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Ed.

Bison, we live in Vacaville.

Oregon Camper, You are right. I am trying to hold off for a while, not really in a hurry just very excited!!

Thanks to all, Beth


----------

